# Apparence Snow Léopard en Tiger



## yannickterre (31 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour,

tout est dans le titre...
J'aimerai retrouver les fenêtres du finder de tiger dans Snow Léopard.
Je les trouve beaucoup plus lisible, surtout la barre de gauche !!!

Si quelqu'un à un moyen, une idée, un truc... un grand merci.

Yannick


----------



## yannickterre (31 Octobre 2009)

Peut-être que vous n'aimez pas l'apparence de tiger ???


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2009)

Pas de thème Tiger encore désolé.


----------



## yannickterre (3 Novembre 2009)

Merci pour ta réponse...
Peut-on espérer que quelque chose arrive le temps que Snow grandisse ???


----------



## Fìx (3 Novembre 2009)

iAnn a dit:


> Peut-être que vous n'aimez pas l'apparence de tiger ???



Bah disons que c'est un détail auquel on s'habitue très aisément! Surtout lorsqu'on se sert de beaucoup de raccourcis dans cette barre! (comme moi! :rateau: )

 La seule grosse différence, c'est la taille des icônes finalement!... Et le fait qu'elles soient plus petites permet de resserrer les lignes et du même coup, en mettre plus sur la hauteur et d'éviter un maximum d'avoir à une barre de défilement latérale pour pouvoir aller de haut en bas de la colonne...


----------



## yannickterre (3 Novembre 2009)

Après 2 ans sous Léopard et maintenant sous Snow, je devrai être habitué...
C'est en repassant sous Tiger que j'ai vu la facilité de se servir de cette barre avec cette ancienne présentation.
Je m'en sers beaucoup aussi, mais sous snow ou léo je dois chercher mon dossier avant de le trouver : trop petit, trop rapproché, et aussi le fond gris bleuté...

Bon j'ai survécu jusque là... Il n'y a pas mort d'homme.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2009)

Alléluia.


----------

